# Where can i get a starship from?



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting a starship slingshot since it is apparently very powerful. But is it worth getting (it's big and bulky)??? And is it that accurate (Joerg mentioned that they are not that accurate in one of his videos but are they?) ?
Please write down a WEBSITE where i can buy starships from and any other slingshot recomendations...
Thanks, sohy


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Saunder's Falcon2 and Wristrocket Pro are technically starships if you mean a slingshot with extended forks. As to how accurate the are I believe Tex won a tournament with one of his own design...but I have never owned on so I can't give you any first hand info.

http://stores.slingshotsusa.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at my blog on this forum for power differences. The Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro is the closest commercial thing to a starship on the market and it is a good slingshot, but it is power limited because of the band connections. I think that that Starship was coined describing my "Shooting Stars" but I don't sell them. Here is a link to a shorter one that is for sale (I did not make it). You will have to log on to that forum to see the pictures. -- Tex 
http://talk.slingshots.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2251


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Tex I gotta asked did you have anything to do with the design of the wrist rocket pro? It has a passing resemblance to one of yours.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a extended fork slingshot P51 it shoots great and I put thera gold on it so power is no problem. It extends my arm by 6 inches great !!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I make a Blue Skeen type replica.
They are quite accurate , and will hold up to powerful bands, or tubes.
I dont sell them though.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a 16 inch starship I built has no wrist brace is easy to handle and I'm as accurate with it as I am with my other slingshots still have work to do on it befor I post pictures.


----------

